# Checking black gums for illness?



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Since my boy Ace has black gums, and a lot of times you are prompted to check the gums for paleness, is there another method for a visual check if you feel your dog is ill.

Thankfully my boy is not sick, but since I lost my best friend to and immune disease and checking the gums can be an indication of a problem, it is something I have been wondering about.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

You can look at the tongue or penis. Usually it will take quite a severe illness for the mucus membranes to turn color though.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

You can also check the conjuctiva. But most illness will not show as a paleness or a change in gum color until it is very advanced.


----------

